# Big Plecos



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

My new Adonis Pleco has finally been acclimated and is turned into a crazy pyscho fish. I orginally purchase this guy as a temporary addition to my flowerhorns because they would kill anything else, well it turns out he is wrecking the flowerhorn. Adonis plecos have huge sharp spikes on them which will rip the scales of any fish they come in contact with. He charges other fish, and while the the others are at the surface feeding he swims upside down underneath of them and attacks. Big plecos do crazy things, and eat alot... 8-10 algae wafers a day and im not getting close to filling him up. These are great Plecos for Piranha tanks as i cant see them being able to damage a huge adonis, but do not keep them with fish which you do not want to be harrased or damaged.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Do you have any pictures?!?! He must be huge, or just have a huge apitite!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I have already posted pictures of him when i brought him home... This guy is an awesone cleaner and behaves like a cichlid...i would love him if he wasnt thrashing my flowerhorns







He is almost a foot. Maybe his appetite is the result of his 4 foot adult size.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

where could I pick up one of those bad larrys? the last pleco I had in my cariba tank comitted suicide.

~Will.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

How big? My experience with huge plecos is that they are 100% useless. A non eating algea pooping machine.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

my pleco that jumped out of his tank was a common that was pushing 11". he had this really cool red trim around his tail, dorsal, ventral, and pectoral fins (thanks Innes!!).








he will be missed.

~Will.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

that's weird, i had a pleco pushing 11" or so and he jumped out too...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This pleco is definately a eating machine, and even if he wouldnt clean anything i wouldnt look at him as worthless as there are not to many people who keep Adonis Plecs out there. look at this younger adonis pleco, the juvis look so cool


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

woah, those are frikkin sweet. do they have those nail like spines when there that size??

shark aquarium dosent have em' . . . do you know of anyplace online that might?

~Will.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i think that large plecos look very cool althouth they do not eat as much algae when they get that big.

i like plecos a lot though and growing one to such a large size is task in itself because of their slow growth rate.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I never had any algae in any of my tanks


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> I never had any algae in any of my tanks


 well u are extremely lucky.

i have a pleco in all my tanks...excpet for the one with my rhom in it cause he would surely kill it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i can never get a pleco to live longer than a week in my red tank


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> he had this really cool red trim around his tail, dorsal, and stabailzer (i think thats what you call them) fins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











heres a handy link


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Your reds couldnt tank out a 15 inch adonis pleco... this piece is going into my brandtii shoal next year, the piranhas will get messed up if they fool with the spikes, plus these guys are highly defensive and will attack before they can be attacked. He charges at the flowerhorns.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

edited my earlier post Innes . . . thanks for the heads up!









~Will.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i love my common pleco its @ 11'' and takes no sh*t from my p's even my piraya yet anything else in the tank they can catch is eaten.
and here he is

dixon


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> I have already posted pictures of him when i brought him home... This guy is an awesone cleaner and behaves like a cichlid...i would love him if he wasnt thrashing my flowerhorns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice he looks like a good size.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

That fish is sweet. Aern't you a little worried about your P's? Do you think they'll learn not to mess with it?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I know he messes the flowerhorns up if they get close, the Ps will be fine though


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I had a normal pleco chase one of my African cichlids in circles (in the water column, not on the bottom! ) all the time and usually won. They have a pretty wide range of personalities. Good luck with that monster.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I had a common pleco that would do nothing but scrap with my red belly endlessly for 20 minutes at a time... it was great entertainment, up until one day when my P decided to gutt the poor guy


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

ive managed to keep one of mine with my P for a whole month 
only got hurt once, and well..... hurt and hurt but the P had nipped a chunk outta his tailfin(wich has healed now) but other than that ive had no problems at all. heck the pleco even lies down in front of the P only 5 or 6 cm from its mouth lol


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I have lost more then 7 plecos in a month with my smaller brandtii. About 15 all together. However the Pim cat does perfectly fine in there.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> I have lost more then 7 plecos in a month with my smaller brandtii. About 15 all together. However the Pim cat does perfectly fine in there.


what type of pim? how big is it? how big is the p? the tank?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

IT was a lined pim.. not sure of the scietific name though, i have a pictus which looks better and is almost the same that is also doing well.


----------

